# Cheapest/Best iPad for Touch OSC?



## Quasar (Sep 26, 2017)

Currently using an iPad Mini 2 (ME277LL/A) and it works just fine. 

But I have a friend who very much wants an iPad, and I may buy her one, or give her mine and buy another, and have learned that I don't really care about having an iPad at all except for TouchOSC and for a basic e-reader with the Kindle app, so I wouldn't need the latest and the greatest. On the other hand, I wouldn't mind the extra screen real estate of a full-sized iPad, though it's not necessary, and I wouldn't need the huge Pro.

I assume that a 1st gen iPad would be a waste of money, even though they're now dirt cheap. If I give my friend my Mini, how old and cheap can I go and still have reliable, glitch free performance for the uses stated above? Thanks in advance.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 26, 2017)

I think you should be ok with a Ipad2 still. As you probably know Apple has bricked that unit now for ios development and you will not be able to use any newer 64 bit apps, but for Touch Osc should still be fine. Drop Hexler a note as well just to double check. I have seen Ipad2's on CL for $125.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 26, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I think you should be ok with a Ipad2 still. As you probably know Apple has bricked that unit kow for ios development and you will not be able to use any newer 64 bit apps, but for Touch Osc should still be fine. Drop Hexler a note as well just to double check. I have seen Ipad2's on CL for $125.


Dropping Hexler a note is a good idea, thanks. Of course, no dev can ever guarantee the timeline of future support for antiquated hardware, but something cheap that will last 3 years or so would be great...


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 26, 2017)

My ipad2 was just upgraded to the final ios (9.3.5) it will run to be able work with Logic Remote and Logic 10.3.2, My guess is its probably the last year that Apple will let it work. Whether they put the ca-bosh on developers still supporting 32 bit plugins (they no longer allow new 32 but plugins in the store) is something else you may want to ask Hexler to get a feel for timeline. 

Beyond that you could take a look at later Ipads that have 64 bit app compatibility for some future proofing.

Let us know how you make out Q.



Quasar said:


> Dropping Hexler a note is a good idea, thanks. Of course, no dev can ever guarantee the timeline of future support for antiquated hardware, but something cheap that will last 3 years or so would be great...


----------

